# imprimante multifonction et mac intel



## christphe (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour
Qui utilise une imprimante multifonction récente (encore commercialisée)sur son mac intel.(driver universal binary)
Quelque chose de suimple ,pas cher et qui marche sans bidouiller avec des pilotes exotiques.
C'est pour mon pere qui vient de s'acheter un Imac 17 pouce. 
Le but est d'imprimer surtout du texte (des pages web) , de faire des photocopies , le tout en petite quantité.
merci 
Christophe


----------



## EMqA (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai récemment remplacé ma vieille canon mp360 (pas compatible) par une canon pixma mp150 (pas chère, 79&#8364.
Les pilotes (imprimate et scanner sont disponnibles en ub à cette adresse.

En terme de qualité, je ne l'ai pas encore trop testé (ayant une utilisation occasionnelle) mais pour une utilisation comme celle que tu décris, ça devrait aller.


----------



## christphe (25 Mai 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai récemment remplacé ma vieille canon mp360 (pas compatible) par une canon pixma mp150 (pas chère, 79).
> Les pilotes (imprimate et scanner sont disponnibles en ub à cette adresse.



pour le driver imprimante ,effectivement ,il n'y a pas de problemes.

http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/software/canon_mp_printer_driver_for_mac_os_xs24130.asp?model=

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/software/macosx/pixmaMFP.asp
pour le scaner ,c'est bon aussi


Par contre pour l'aplication :"MP Navigator" (Cette application vous permet de numériser, d'enregistrer et d'imprimer des photos et des documents. Vous pouvez également les copier ou les retoucher, ou encore les envoyer par courrier électronique.) ,je doute qu'elle fonctionne ,car sa derniere mise a jour remonte  au2/11/2005.
Peut etre fonctionne t'elle sous Roseta.
L'utilises tu? 
Peux tu faire une photocopie sur la canon pixma MP150 sans allumer le mac.

merci
christophe


----------



## EMqA (25 Mai 2006)

MP navigator fonctionne sous rosetta sans soucis.

Pour le fonctionnement photocopieuse sans ordi, pas de problème non plus.


----------



## MiMac (8 Juin 2006)

Moi je compte m'acheter une imprimante multifonction Wifi qui fonctionnerait avec mon MacBook. Quelqu'un possède-t-il un modèle encore commercialisé qui fonctionne complètement avec son mac intel?

Merci d'avance,
MiMac

P.S.: pendant ce temps je continue à chercher sur le forum


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,

iMacIntel 17" et HP Photosmart 3210 All-In-One sans problèmes.
Les pilotes sont fournis avec le Mac. Pas que pour HP d'ailleurs : Canon, Epson, etc...

Pour le Wifi, chez HP, c'est le modèle 3310.

Maintenant, chacun choisi selon ses goûts, ses coûts, ses sous.  

Le mieux c'est que tu visites les sites des constructeurs, que tu sélectionne quelques modèles et reviennes demander leurs avis aux utilisateurs.

C'moon.


----------



## MiMac (9 Juin 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> iMacIntel 17" et HP Photosmart 3210 All-In-One sans problèmes.
> Les pilotes sont fournis avec le Mac. Pas que pour HP d'ailleurs : Canon, Epson, etc...
> ...


J'avais bien vu la HP3310, et si tu me dis que ton iMac fonctionne avec la 3210, je pense que je vais me la prendre finalement cette 3310.
Mon seul problème venait de la reconnaissance de la partie scanner, puisqu'avoir du matériel que l'on peut exploiter qu'à moitié, à ce prix là, c'est un peu gênant. Je dis ça puisque mon scanner canon, que j'utilisais sur mon iMac G4 avait des vieux drivers MAC OS 9 qui ne fonctionnent plus sur le MacBook, et pas de révision sur le site de Canon. Donc obligation de réinvestir.

Merci,
MiMac.


----------



## macorange (18 Mars 2009)

bonjour bonjour,

j'suis passée sur mac aussi, super heureuse, mais.. les périphériques ne passent plus (palette graphique pas compatible et imprimante HP G55 qui ne fait plus les drivers mac trop viellotte)

donc, changement d'imprimante.. 
j'ai lu vos conseils, avantage à l'HP ou Canon selon vous, mais si on a besoin de :
- bonne vitesse d'impression texte
- bonne qualité d'impression photo
- scanner inclu
- prix des cartouches après pas trop cher

vous conseilleriez quoi? 
une amie (qui n'est pas sur mac) m'a parlé de brother... qu'en pensez vous?

j'suis preneuse de conseils..

merkiii


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

macorange a dit:


> bonjour bonjour,
> 
> j'suis passée sur mac aussi, super heureuse, mais.. les périphériques ne passent plus (palette graphique pas compatible et imprimante HP G55 qui ne fait plus les drivers mac trop viellotte)
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas si on la trouve encore dans le commerce (en neuf) mais la Canon MP600R est un très bon choix. Et pour l'impression des photos, elle te fait ça vite fait, bien fait.


----------



## macorange (19 Mars 2009)

yep, merci, j'ai finalement choisit la Canon MP620 et sur les tests de texte et photo ça a l'air nikel ! 
le cd d'installation mac a bien fonctionné
la mise en place des cartouche n'est pas compliqué, elles sont séparé donc pas de changement des 3 couleurs qu'en une seule est finit,
je n'ai pas encore réussit la configuration wifi, mais j'y viendrai avec plus de temps...

merci du conseil, et apparemment Canon c'est canon...


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si on la trouve encore dans le commerce (en neuf) mais la Canon MP600R est un très bon choix. Et pour l'impression des photos, elle te fait ça vite fait, bien fait.



Sa MP620 doit être assez proche de ma Canon MP600R qui fonctionne bien sur MacIntel (tiger, léopard). Il faut juste télécharger les dernières versions des drivers/logiciels sur le site de Canon car ceux livrés sur le DVD sont bien buggés


----------



## macorange (24 Mars 2009)

pour l'instant les drivers ont bien fonctionné sur la MP620 , mais je n'ai pas encore configuré le wifi.. donc p'être que ça viendra après.. lol


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2009)

macorange a dit:


> pour l'instant les drivers ont bien fonctionné sur la MP620 , mais je n'ai pas encore configuré le wifi.. donc p'être que ça viendra après.. lol



Ton CD d'install doit aussi être plus récent. Mais n'hésite pas à aller voir sur le site de Canon ... Il y a des mises à jour des drivers, mais aussi de toutes les applis livrées.


----------



## macorange (24 Mars 2009)

yep, elle est toute récente, mais merci du conseil !


----------

